# The end of ONE WEIRD WEEK



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, this week has certianly been unusually:


Monday - 75 degrees
Tuesday - More threats from the Florida mob squad!
Wednesday - a cold front moves
Thursday - Sleet and Ice storm - no work
Friday - I get fired from my job

So I celebrate the end of the week with a Cuaba ISOM perfecto that Andrew gifted to me in his Florida Spotter bomb. Talk about weird, huh?? :hn

But if you are wondering if this small setback is any cause for concern - let me just say one thing to my fans and readers:
DC# 0103 8555 7498 4879 0593

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay, time for me to stop bitching about the week I had.
Sorry to hear about the job situation.

Hoping all will be well soon.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about a rough week....

I don't think you'll have trouble finding a new job though....the Air Force could always use a BOMBARDIER
of your caliber!!! :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

beats the chit outa my bad week, better times to come


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the job. Hope prospects loom closely.

...and you're still bombing.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

KASR said:


> But if you are wondering if this small setback is any cause for concern - let me just say one thing to my fans and readers:
> DC# 0103 8555 7498 4879 0593
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


Kasr, you are something else.....

p.s. sorry to hear about the work situation.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

sorry to hear about your job... hope things work out


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the job, man. It is quite a shocker when that happens unexpectedly.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

you are one crazy, crazy man. Sorry about your job. The next one will be better


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your job loss. That sucks but a bomber of your quality will be back on his feet fast.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Sure hated to hear that! Hopefully you'll find something soon.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your job. Hopefully something will turn up for you soon. Sucks being this close to the holidays and all. And still bombing I see...Good to see you're not leeting it get in the way of your carnage!! Truly the Mad Bomber of the Jungle!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

You got fired? Now you can start Skyping fulltime


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

When one door closes another opens, times will get better.

In the mean time, maybe you can hang out some more or your g/f international clients.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Huge drag man, condolences.
On the other hand, you are an intelligent, sharp, witty guy, a job will find you faster than you will find it, probably.

Hang in there man.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey KASR, you will land on your feet from this! Nothing you can't handle! Let us know if there is anything we can do to help!!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the job man. Even a better reason to smack you even harder with the upcoming bombing runs.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

hey KASR, 

Sorry to hear about you losing your job. I have one question......did they let you keep the broom?  

Don't worry I am sure you will find more work. 

Enjoy the weekend! It just might be your last....... 

ATL


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey KASR ... sorry 'bout the job loss! Been there and done that! I know you'll be back on top in no time!! Things have a way of working out for the better sometimes!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, man, sorry to hear that. If you come down to S.Fla we'll drink and smoke till you feel better..... promise  

Hey, things happen for a reason. You'll do well in whatever you pursue, I'm sure of that.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the words of support guys! Still in good enough shape to bomb some beeotches!! A real quality piece of ordinance is heading out the door! hehehe...

Back to freelance, fulltime!


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your job situation. I don't know you other than reading your posts, but from those you seem like a really positive guy. People like you always land on your feet.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

screw freelance fulltime, grab a sled and hit the slopes!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

yayson said:


> screw freelance fulltime, grab a sled and hit the slopes!


Way ahead of you bro. Just finished my 2nd of the evening: Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita. Yum! :w


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I look at losing a job as time for some R&R. There is always something around the corner. No point stressing, just enjoy the time off. There will be plenty of excitement coming your way soon enough....booooooombs awaaaaay....


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Bigd417 said:


> When one door closes another opens, times will get better.
> 
> In the mean time, maybe you can hang out some more or your g/f international clients.


That is the way it seems to me... You will have a better job very soon!
Things usually work out for the best.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that, dude. But you are quite skilled and should have no problem with freelance or another job.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Hang in there, BOTL...


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Dude sorry to hear man! Im sure everything will work out!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Being a boobie biting bombing bastage is a hot commodity and don't you forget it


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

what do you do for work? you a graphic artist?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your job, you are doing the right thing by sending that bomb though and showing them war hungry people we still mean business.


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ugh..Sorry to hear about the job situation.

Freelance is good. I've been doing it for 2+ years, it was tough at first but then I built a client base and now I'm set for awhile. 

Hang in there and hope you can keep those bombs coming.

-Manny


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

RockyP said:


> what do you do for work? you a graphic artist?


THis is my freelance stuff: www.kasr-dms.com


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

you should just keep doing the freelance stuff. as soon as my wife goes back to work that is what i am going to do and hire someone to do my stuff at my shop.

www.toddssportinggoods.com


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the job KASR. Good luck finding a new one.


----------

